# Help!!!! Should I Harvest!!!



## Quickfix42069 (Jun 8, 2007)

Alright this is my first time growing and i think i did pretty damn good,. Anyways, aren't you supposed to harvest with about 8 weeks? The only problem is i read **** that says wait til about 50% of the hairs turn red or brown or whatever color, mine have been flowering for about 7 1/2 weeks and all the hairs are still white, ALL OF THEM. Could this be because they mite be indicas and i have to wait 12 weeks or so? they are blackberry plants, SOMEBODY HELP!!!


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 8, 2007)

If i was u i'd post a photo. I would also but one of those pocket microscops... very cheap on ebay!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 8, 2007)

hey bro hows it going?? lol i would defenlty wait another 4 weeks at least some strains even take longer up to like 13 14 weeks depend on where and how it is grown U also should get a 30X power, illuminated magnifier. These can be found at most local electronics stores, often for under fifteen dollars. With the aid of the magnifier one can learn more about the detail of trichome development and ripeness.

As far as trichomes are concerned, the tall ones with swollen, clear, bulbous heads are what to shoot for. The denser the concentration, the greater the potency.
well good luck my friend and in good time u will be smoking away lol peace


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 9, 2007)

you still have a ways to go . Sticky Budz is right on. Also remember don't cut your plants until those calyxes are swollen from top to bottom. By that time the haris will be golden to amber and the potency and weight will be at it's peak. 

7-1/2 weeks is way to early. Give them another 2 weeks and you'll be amazed at how much more weight they will put on when them calyxes fill with resin


----------



## Quickfix42069 (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks guys, your help is greatly appreciated, ill post picks in 2 weeks, if i got a camera by then, lol


----------

